# Fonts to write Guitar Chords in PC or MAC



## marcosfarhat (Nov 9, 2007)

Hi everybody !! I ask to the webmaster where to put this post and he told here, so here I am  , well to the point, a long time ago i created five Fonts to write chord in any word processor ( like Word etc) PC or MAC, depending the font, you could write 
1-Basic chords C,D,E, ETC ( FarHat-acordes.ttf)
2-Sharp and Flat (FarHat-acordes #.ttf)
3-Fifth (FarHat-quintas.ttf ). 
4- Your own chord (FarHat construccion de acordes.ttf ) 
5-Invented Font to write normal









Installation 
After you download the fonts, you have to: 
1-Copy them in to your C:\windows\fonts folder 
2-Reboot your computer. 
3- Open you Word Processor ( Ex: Word )
4- Choose FarHat-acordes.ttf and type the chords as if your keyboard (to write in your computer ) is a keyboard ( to play music ) so z=C x=D c= E etc there are several combination .

Well check them and give me your feedback, if you have any quetions please contact me :

Here you have the links
http://farhatguitar.com/index.php?load=extras&idex=4 ( from my website )
http://fontriver.com/font/farhat/ ( from Fontriver.com)
http://www.dafont.com/farhat.font?text=abcdefg ( From Dafont )
See you
Marcos Farhat


----------

